# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  my 1st Cycle...Test E and Deca

## fade2black0215

Hey guys,

ive been searching on this site and reading posts for about 2 years now and finally decided to make my own name and get on here.

im about to start my first cycle, i know ill probably get ripped on for being too young but thats aright (im 21 by the way). ive been working out consistantly since i was 15 yrs. old. at 15 i was 5'6" and 240lbs. NONE of that being muscle. i was "the fat kid" simply put. i dieted down, after 4 years of the hardest work and determination ive ever experienced, and i got myself to 165lbs and now 6'2". ive always worked out, but made a real serious commitment to diet and all about 2 years ago. it just wasnt easy to convince myself that i needed to eat to gain muscle. to be honest, eating became a fear, as im sure you could understand. but ive had a strict diet that i follow. so far in 2 years ive lowered my body fat a lot. not sure exactly how much. i now weigh around 182. only a 17lb gain in two years, but i know its straight up muscle, no question about it. 

so yeah anyway, ive decided now to start my first cycle, after a TON of research. im going to be doing a cycle of deca and test e. i dont really have a goal necessarily, i just know what to do and how to do it and ill see where i get to in the end. 

im wondering who might have done this same (or similar cycle) before. pretty much any kind of test (since their so similar) and deca. i wanna know how you liked it, what kind of results you got, and also, how long you cycled each for.....ive heard a lot of guys say they did deca for 6 weeks and test for 8, all the way to guys saying they did deca for 12 and test for 16....

im gonna be starting in no longer than a month, just waiting for one of those items to come in.....

thanks guys, and obviously im gonna be keeping everyone updated on whats going on...ill probably do my before and after pictures at the end, (incase i dont do that well haha)

----------


## luckylou

> Hey guys,
> 
> ive been searching on this site and reading posts for about 2 years now and finally decided to make my own name and get on here.
> 
> im about to start my first cycle, i know ill probably get ripped on for being too young but thats aright (im 21 by the way). ive been working out consistantly since i was 15 yrs. old. at 15 i was 5'6" and 240lbs. NONE of that being muscle. i was "the fat kid" simply put. i dieted down, after 4 years of the hardest work and determination ive ever experienced, and i got myself to 165lbs and now 6'2". ive always worked out, but made a real serious commitment to diet and all about 2 years ago. it just wasnt easy to convince myself that i needed to eat to gain muscle. to be honest, eating became a fear, as im sure you could understand. but ive had a strict diet that i follow. so far in 2 years ive lowered my body fat a lot. not sure exactly how much. i now weigh around 182. only a 17lb gain in two years, but i know its straight up muscle, no question about it. 
> 
> so yeah anyway, ive decided now to start my first cycle, after a TON of research. im going to be doing a cycle of deca and test e. i dont really have a goal necessarily, i just know what to do and how to do it and ill see where i get to in the end. 
> 
> im wondering who might have done this same (or similar cycle) before. pretty much any kind of test (since their so similar) and deca. i wanna know how you liked it, what kind of results you got, and also, how long you cycled each for.....ive heard a lot of guys say they did deca for 6 weeks and test for 8, all the way to guys saying they did deca for 12 and test for 16....
> ...



at 21 you dont need to be taking steroids , Period!

Steroids is not a quick fix.
diet is 90%
roids 10%

if you dont have a proper diet, you wont and will not have any gains from your cycle.
plus with no pct you wont keep any gains you do get.


diet, sumplements.
eat and train at your age, you can gain some serious mass with this.
and dont forget your protien, Creatine, ect.

spend your mony on suplements instead of steroids.
suplements will cost you more anyway.

but if your gunna do roids anyway, then here you go.




Your 1st cycle should be Test E only.

that way you can see how your body handles it, and if you get any sides.

Test e should be 12 week cycle/ 500mgs week/ 2 times/week 250mgs.
plus weres your PCT?

You need a pct after cycle, plus if you get any gyno signs during cycle you need pct on hand.

It seem you have not done enough Reaserch on this.
if you have, then you would know you dont do an 8 week cycle of test.

Peace Out.

----------


## fade2black0215

wow.....


i have an extremely good diet....and have done a ton of research....the best research being that ive actually watced people i know do the same cycle, and ive seen gains all ways around. no matter how long they took it for. obviouslt the longer, the more gains. and i also never wrote down how long i was doing my cycle for, which makes me think you didnt really read what i wrote. i also have a PCT, which i never put down either....all i was asking is who has done this, how they did it, and how they liked it, and maybe what they did for a PCT and what their thoughts were on that

----------


## 5ifthCitizen

well man the other bro is right in a way. at 6'2" and 21 you should easily be able to get to 200lbs naturally and with a good diet and some supplements and good training you might be able to get close to that in 2008.

however, most people do start young and/or too early so im not gonna flame you for it. test e and deca is a good first cycle. test alone would be more than sufficient tho. you probably wont see any better gains adding deca to ur first cycle. and no point in wasting more money if u dont need to. if your diet and everything else is right you should be able to gain 25-30 lbs on a test only cycle. test e or c at 4-500mg/week would be good. make sure you have know about running an anti e with this cycle and which one not to run with the test/deca cycle (nolva). and get urself a good pct.

good luck.

----------


## fade2black0215

hey guys, after what 5ifthcitizen wrote to me it got me thinking. ive been researching this stuff for a long time and believe i know a good amount about it. after deciding to do a cycle and months of research, i decided to only do a test e cycle. after talking with a couple of friends of mine about it, they all said to do deca with it, because they all did it and it worked incredibly and whatever....and for some reason i listened to them, after all my months of research, and decided i was doing deca. this obviously wouldnt have been detrimental, but it just wasnt the right cycle that i should be doing. 5ifthcitizen made me start to think and rather than be a moron and just not listen, i managed to be able to return the deca to my source before i started. everyone makes mistakes = ). 

anyway, i still havent started my cycle, but this is what it looks like so far...and its really simple

Test E: weeks 1-12
PCT Clomid: Weeks 14-18


....the reason i havent started yet is becuase im still trying to choose a good Anti E to go along with this. whats your guys thoughts? theres 3 to choose from Arimidex , Letroaole, and nolva, help me out with this one

----------


## BoxerTricks07

arimidex is good to stop bloat mate (so iv been told) im using that for my first cycle but if you have a good diet you might not need to run it anyway

----------


## fade2black0215

yeah i have a good diet, and im not actually too worried about bloating, eventually it would go away, im more worried about the other side efects, ie: sore nipples and all that....

----------


## dupa95

> hey guys, after what 5ifthcitizen wrote to me it got me thinking. ive been researching this stuff for a long time and believe i know a good amount about it. after deciding to do a cycle and months of research, i decided to only do a test e cycle. after talking with a couple of friends of mine about it, they all said to do deca with it, because they all did it and it worked incredibly and whatever....and for some reason i listened to them, after all my months of research, and decided i was doing deca. this obviously wouldnt have been detrimental, but it just wasnt the right cycle that i should be doing. 5ifthcitizen made me start to think and rather than be a moron and just not listen, i managed to be able to return the deca to my source before i started. everyone makes mistakes = ). 
> 
> anyway, i still havent started my cycle, but this is what it looks like so far...and its really simple
> 
> Test E: weeks 1-12
> PCT Clomid: Weeks 14-18
> 
> 
> ....the reason i havent started yet is becuase im still trying to choose a good Anti E to go along with this. whats your guys thoughts? theres 3 to choose from Arimidex, Letroaole, and nolva, help me out with this one


First you aked for our thoughts. Here are mine you are in a big hurry. You quickly changed you cycle.also if you researched you WOULD nkow what anti e 's to use. Also you 6' and 160 NOT ready I am 5' 7" 190 and i will be doing my first cycle in a bout two weeks. slow down start reading and doing your OWN researching. By the sounds you have done some good research. But you Need more and not just a few months worth either. I want you to have a good successful cycle. When you are ready you are in a rush now is not the time. I am not being a jerk either just want you to be safe!

----------

